# What are YOU doing to kick off the school year?



## bushidomartialarts (Aug 14, 2007)

What ideas are y'all using to get the word out about your studio as school begins?  I've got the following balls in the air:

New magnets on all my cars and company vans.

Hosting a 'Fall Fitness Fandango' health fair in a couple of weeks.  Essentially an open house, partnered with a local dance studio and some others.

Emailing, calling and snailmailing all my past students who left on good terms.

Sending out a flyer with delivered and takeout pizzas at the pizza joint down the road.

Contacting local PTOs to set up a safety day.

Getting my students who own businesses to put flyers and brochures in their offices.

Posting an ad on Craigslist.

Putting one of those A-frame signs up along the road in front of the school


How about everybody else?  I figure we can compare notes, maybe get a few good ideas off each other.


----------



## setboy (Aug 22, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Sending out a flyer with delivered and takeout pizzas at the pizza joint down the road.




May i ask how got this up and running?

I like the Craigslist idea.

I think all we are really doing is putting some half page ads in papers and doing some demo stuff.


Raphael


----------

